# Clendening info wanted



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

The wife and I are making plans to spend a few days of catch-picture-release fishing in the Salt Fork/Piedmont/Clendening area. We normally spend our time fishing for bass (either LM or SM) but wouldnt mind playing with a few eyes.
Weve been on SF and Piedmont but never on Clendening. Not seeing much in the way of informational posts here on Clendening results. My question to you all is what can we expect on Clendening? On a scale of 1 to 10 how is the bass fishing? On a scale of 1 to 10 how is the Saugeye fishing? 
How would you rate Clendening to SF or Piedmont?
The ODNR site lists these both as excellent but the lack of any posts here on OGF make me wonder if this lake is really all that. 
Thanks in advance,
-OS


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

There's a pretty decent sized bass tournament at clendening Sunday, so you may want to take that into consideration when making plans. I asked for info a couple weeks ago and got no response. I believe the other area lakes are getting most of the attention right now. Clendening is a beautiful lake though. Lots of big rock and surrounded by woods.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Clenn is hit or miss on eyes, I fish it alot, and have had killer days and zero days, right now the local spots are producing some fish, the point out from mirana around the slow zone line is a good spot try hopkins draging baits and trolling, you may even get into a bunch of whites, which can be fun, as for bass I catch em while eye fishing but dont target them so can't help ya out there, 8 to 14 foot seem to be key right now.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Clendenning is a tough lake to fish, there are bass there and some good ones but after May they get real hard to catch. My friends who fish for Saugeye there say the fishing has been pretty disappointing for the past few years. It is a beautiful and peaceful place, but a difficult fishery and I don't recommend it to anyone who is not real familiar with it.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys. We will still head down that way -- sometime in Sept after Labor Day. I think that we will fish the other two lakes. Maybe just hit Clendening for a mid-day boat ride. Thanks again. -OS


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Those guys in the tournament wacked them this past Sunday. Took a little over 12lbs to win and big fish was just shy of 4lbs. A lot of fish were brought in for what everyone said was a tough day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tdreher (Mar 31, 2010)

Never caught a lot of bass or saugeye there but it's an excellent catfish lake. Several state records have come out of Clendening through the years. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

tdreher said:


> Never caught a lot of bass or saugeye there but it's an excellent catfish lake. Several state records have come out of Clendening through the years.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


And if you go bass fishing, you'll probably catch a few. And they like to keep your crankbaits.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

